# Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78) on FreeBSD



## dp_pan (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi,
Can anybody knows how config the Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78) on FreeBSD 12?
I have thinkpad t470p, I install FreeBSD 12 ,and can not drive the Intel Wireless Card.
please help me fix that,thx


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## dp_pan (Dec 14, 2017)

The version is FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT.


----------



## scottro (Dec 14, 2017)

I believe the point SirDice is making that is that this forum doesn't support people using CURRENT though you may, if someone has experience with that card, still get answers. Read the link given in SirDice's post.

A quick google seems to indicate that the card isn't supported by the iwm driver. You may be better off, for the moment, at least, getting an inexpensive USB to wireless like the Edimax 7811 UN (this is definitely supported by FreeBSD.  I have a brief write up on it on my page about the yoga2, http://srobb.net/yoga2.html, which can be gotten at Amazon for under $10.00 (Though if you don't have prime, there's shipping.)
https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2017)

dp_pan said:


> The version is FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT


Yes, and -CURRENT is an *unsupported*, *development* version. I suggest you use a *supported* -RELEASE version.

The, tentative, schedule for 12.0-RELEASE is January 201*9*. Until  that time 12.0 is unsupported.


----------



## scottro (Dec 14, 2017)

However, if you have a laptop less than 3 years old, or so, CURRENT may be the only way to get decent graphic performance.  As for this wireless card, as mentioned, it may not yet be supported in CURRENT or RELEASE.


----------



## dp_pan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## dch (Jan 31, 2018)

FWIW I've been running 12.0-CURRENT with a 8265 for wifi for ~ 9 months now. There were a set of patches that have now landed, and any recent snapshot or source build should work for you. I suggest you email freebsd-current list with any questions, including relevant dmesg and rc.conf network settings, or as SirDice suggests swap in a supported wifi chip. My Dell XPS13 supports replacing the wifi chip on the laptop, maybe that's an option for you. Atheros has good support but you should check manpages etc first.


----------

